# Where to find good seeds?



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 24, 2007)

can somone point me to a website that sells bomb seeds? also check out my other threads!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey GG, I moved your post into the "Seedbanks" area.

If you read a bunch of threads in this area, you'll learn about a lot of seed banks.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 24, 2007)

cool thank you!


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

www.planetskunk.com

www.seedboutique.com


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Nov 26, 2007)

dr.chronic.com


----------

